# Emotional / physical symptoms after vet



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

I took my budgie Kiwi to the avian vet yesterday around 1030am where he was examined on account of his rocking back and forth & tail bobbing (while sleeping, mostly) / anxiety, and general health check.

Vet didn't find any issues with his body. She didn't have an answer for his behavior. He's been very mobile, talkative, even though he lost his mate 5.months ago. Now, after the vet visit, he's quiet, frightened, trembling often, doesn't trust me, and his tail is bent forward towards his front. I don't know why, exactly. 

If anybody has any insight on these symptoms or solutions for them, I'd really appreciate it. I'm happy that he's been given a clean bill of health, but I'm still left puzzled as to why he's having sleeping issues and daily anxiety (I'm thinking because he's alone, wants other birds, which I'm working on providing), and I'm now left with a possibly emotionally or physically damaged budgie, who I love so much.

Just as a side note, the vet didn't manhandle him, she turned the lights off, captured him with paper towel, held him properly, examined him. The only time I could think he may have hurt himself is when he was placed in the weighing box, where he flapped around a lot. But I highly doubt it.

The vet has a decade of experience with budgies, as well.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I'm glad your budgie is healthy from the vet visit.however I'm sorry its going through a emotional experience.I truly hope someone can help on this matter,as any number of things could be upsetting it or worrying it.sending comforting prayers for you.hopefully soon someone will assist you.blessings and keep us informed.we're here for you if you need us.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Kiwi is hasn't been coping well after the vet appointment.
Given the symptoms exhibited I find it strange that at the very least some kind of medication to calm Kiwi down wasn't prescribed. 
That is if nerves related to anxiety/depression are the only issues with Kiwi.

The bent tail feathers could have been caused during the commotion on the box for the weigh-in. 

To help calm him down, you can cover the cage on 3 sides, have some soothing music on and once he's not as nervous, you can sit close to his cage and talk to him in a calm, positive and reassuring way.

I really hope your Kiwi's condition improves soon. If the rocking back and forth doesn't improve and you notice more issues with his balance, then it would be best to go to another avian specialist for a second opinion.


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

shanebudgie said:


> Greetings I'm glad your budgie is healthy from the vet visit.however I'm sorry its going through a emotional experience.I truly hope someone can help on this matter,as any number of things could be upsetting it or worrying it.sending comforting prayers for you.hopefully soon someone will assist you.blessings and keep us informed.we're here for you if you need us.


Thank you so much. <3



aluz said:


> I'm sorry your Kiwi is hasn't been coping well after the vet appointment.
> Given the symptoms exhibited I find it strange that at the very least some kind of medication to calm Kiwi down wasn't prescribed.
> That is if nerves related to anxiety/depression are the only issues with Kiwi.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aluz. You're always so helpful. I have to figure out how to give you karma on this mobile site. She said changing his diet to pellets and getting him a companion should help his anxiety. I don't want him on pellets. His tail isn't super bent, I just noticed that it looks bent down further than usual, like he's attempting to tuck it between his legs. Do you feel if something did happen in the weigh box, it's an issue?

I've been covering his cage, and playing soft music. I just gave him some millet on an apple slice which he loved, seems happier now, but I know it's not ideal and won't last. Every time I speak to him, he shakes. I guess I need to give him more time to readjust from the vet visit. Thank you again. <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, Jenn 

I'm sorry little Kiwi is so nervous after his vet visit! 

His symptoms perfectly describe a budgie under extreme stress. They tuck in their tails to make themselves appear smaller, and he likely has his feathers as close as possible to his body, making him look very thin. 

I agree with Aluz's advice. The best you can do for him for right now is to make him feel calm, safe and comfortable. Leave the lights on low, cover his cage, offer him some millet, and play soft music in the background. I wouldn't interact with him inside or outside the cage at all, he needs some time to himself right now. Instead, sitting by his cage and reading out loud or simply singing or talking softly should help him to feel better, too. 

I hope little Kiwi settles down soon :fingerx: Keep us updated on how he's doing!


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Hey, Jenn
> 
> I'm sorry little Kiwi is so nervous after his vet visit!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! That helps so much, knowing what his behavior means. He is doing much better today, tail back to normal. :} I gave him time alone, etc.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Kiwi is doing well again :thumbsup: Thanks for the update! :wild:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks so much for the updates.very glad kiwi is doing better,blessings always :green pied:


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you all. <3 <3


----------

